# Want to listen to some Classical Music? Listen to it here...



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

As an avid fan of classical music, I just know that I'm gonna have a fun time with this thread, even if it most likely won't be as timeless as the others here on NQK. This is where I upload and share some classical compositions, some of them already famous and others that no one has really heard about. I'll upload YouTube videos, as well as share links for CD's and MP3 files straight from Amazon.

-------------------------------------

Here is the first video:

This is Ralph Vaughan Williams's _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_, with Sir Andrew Davis conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra. This is a fifteen-minute piece composed back in 1910. It's a hauntingly beautiful piece made specifically for strings (violins, violas, cellos, double basses).

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihx5LCF1yJY_

-------------------------------------

Stay tuned for more videos...


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is one of the greatest live performances of Beethoven's _Third Symphony_ ("_Eroica_") that I have ever heard. This is Paavo Jarvi conducting the German Chamber Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cziRynzmWaA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Maurice Ravel's _Bolero_ basically repeats itself, but it grows progressively loud and powerful with each passing minute.

This is Valery Gergiev conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=igWt_WnqmUw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_Danzon Cubano_ (aka _Cuban Dance_) was composed by Aaron Copland in the twentieth century. This might give you a taste of what Cuba back in the 1930's would have been like.

This is Eduardo Mata conducting the Dallas Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SE6wy9rqew_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Some of the best things come in small packages:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Played this in college orchestra, and as a trumpet player mostly just sat on my hands until this final movement (at which point I wished I was the lead French horn player  ).


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Eric S. Kim said:


> Here is the first video:
> 
> This is Ralph Vaughan Williams's _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_, with Sir Andrew Davis conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra. This is a fifteen-minute piece composed back in 1910. It's a hauntingly beautiful piece made specifically for strings (violins, violas, cellos, double basses).
> 
> ...


Do you know where I can buy this particular version? It is positively enchanting and lovely.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> Do you know where I can buy this particular version? It is positively enchanting and lovely.


I don't know if this live performance is available on DVD or not. However, the studio recording with the same orchestra and conductor is available on Amazon MP3.

http://www.amazon.com/Fantasia-Theme-Thomas-Tallis/dp/B008I0BZYY

It's slightly faster than the live performance, but it still manages to capture the haunting beauty of Vaughan Williams's music.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If you admire the sound of the violin, then there's no doubt that you'll be entranced by Felix Mendelssohn's _Violin Concerto in E minor_.

This is Myung-Whun Chung conducting the French Radio Philharmonic, with Julia Fischer as the soloist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGUUdH7XgHA_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple fun (at least to me?) pieces...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Eric S. Kim said:


> I don't know if this live performance is available on DVD or not. However, the studio recording with the same orchestra and conductor is available on Amazon MP3.
> .


Thanks! Beautiful! Just re-watched this on YouTube on my 50" tv. Wow.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Franz von Suppe has created one of the most famous classical compositions ever created: _Light Cavalry Overture_. You might recognize it in certain films, TV commercials, or classic animated cartoons.

This is Franz Welser-Most conducting the Cleveland Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhWRmtsPCdM_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One of my favorite uses of counterpoint in music:


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If you're looking for a CD recording of Mozart's _Requiem_, then you might want to check this one out.

_www.amazon.com/Mozart-Requiem-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B000004137_

This CD features Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (and Choir of St. Martin in the Fields). There are currently 71 reviews on Amazon, with an average rating of 4.6 out of 5 stars. Most of the reviewers praise the dramatic conducting and the choir for being such a powerful force. I, for one, would also highly recommend this performance.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Hector Berlioz's _Symphonie Fantastique_ has quite a history. Written back in 1830, it is largely inspired by the composer's own unrequited love. You will find more details on the music here on Wikipedia. It's pretty fascinating.

_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphonie_fantastique_

This is James Gaffigan conducting the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3asLv9IrITg_
-------------------------------------
If you like the symphony so far, then you can purchase a CD/MP3 on Amazon, with Michael Tilson Thomas conducting the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra. This studio performance is somewhat better than the live performance featured above, at least in my opinion. The orchestra is stronger and the conducting is more direct. Plus, like Gaffigan's performance, it has all the exposition repeats needed to make a more complete performance.

_http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DD5TS_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Love Symphonie Fantastique. Used to have a score of the last movement, which blew my mind trying to read along while listening (let alone imagining that any two violinists were actually hitting the same notes at the same time in some spots).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For today I'll throw in a bit of classic brass band music....


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Richard Wagner's _Parsifal_ Overture = Absolutely Beautiful Music

This is Daniel Barenboim conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb22OhA6SpE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Jean Sibelius's _Symphony No. 2_ has one of the most marvelous finales ever created. Makes you wanna feel good that you're alive.

This is Lorin Maazel conducting the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PB17fDSE-s_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Reinhold Gliere created one of the most beautiful and most accessible concertos in the twentieth century. This is his _Harp Concerto in E-flat Major_ (created in 193, and this is Richard Bonynge conducting the London Symphony Orchestra. Osian Ellis is the harpist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXG8uza3IMw_

If you want to buy the CD/MP3, you can purchase the recording with Richard Hickox conducting the City of London Sinfonia, with Rachael Masters as the harpist. This recording is isn't that much different than the YouTube video. It's still the same stunning Harp Concerto performed beautifully by soloist, conductor, and orchestra.

_http://www.amazon.com/Gliere-Concerto-Orchestra-Coloratura-Ginastera/dp/B000000AQ5_


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

One of the Vivaldi flute concertos, with Emmanuel Pahud and Australian Chamber Orchestra. I have the full CD:

https://youtu.be/CLHYncyWP44

When I posted using the youtube button, it said invalid link.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> ...
> When I posted using the youtube button, it said invalid link.


Delete the "s" in "https", or you can just stick the video ID in there by itself.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

That haunting piece of music you may remember in the movie "Platoon":


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Sergei Rachmaninov's _Isle of the Dead_ is dark and divinely haunting. It's one of the composer's most intriguing works. Just imagine a calm night in the misty wetlands, where the ghosts of fallen medieval soldiers partake in a long and slow procession through the damp terrain.

This is Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRzU42wxRig_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh, goodie. Bizet's _Carmen_ Overture 

Honestly, I believe that this little piece of music is really overrated. I hate it when they _always_ use this for commercials and film trailers. But hey, I'm sure other people love it, and that's why I put it here.

This is James Levine conducting the Metropolitan Opera Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQI5LtRtrb0_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While Tchaikovsky has several more famous orchestral works, some of which I might even say are "better" than this, "Capriccio Italien" is the one I'd pick if I could only ever listen to one of them.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

NogDog said:


> While Tchaikovsky has several more famous orchestral works, some of which I might even say are "better" than this, "Capriccio Italien" is the one I'd pick if I could only ever listen to one of them.


Capriccio Italien is one of the first classical pieces I remember hearing. My mother would play it on the record player we had.....and it was a 78 rpm recording.

Nice memories of this.

Deckard


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is Ralph Vaughan Williams' _Mass in G minor_ in its entire divine splendor.

This is Stephen Darlington conducting the Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGCCRN0o9Lo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Most of Claude Debussy's speaks of beautiful life. His ten-minute _Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun_ is one of them. Just imagine a faun dancing to the music of a gentle summer afternoon.

This is Charles Dutoit conducting the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYyK922PsUw_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Puccini's famous aria "Nessun Dorma" (from the opera "Turandot"), performed in three distinct ways -- yet difficult for me to choose which is my favorite:


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

NogDog,

"Nessun Dorma" bring tears to my eyes, from the very first time I heard it. Very emotional.

Deckard


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Ludwig van Beethoven's _Symphony No. 6_ (_Pastoral_) is basically all about the German countryside. However, I have a different scenario in mind. Picture it as a Disney/Pixar animated film.

-First Movement
Imagine yourself in the 19th century. A train is about to leave from Cleveland to San Francisco. Passengers from all walks of life enter the train before it departs for a long journey across the country. During the first few minutes of the ride, several passengers begin to get acquainted with each other.

-Second Movement
It's a silent and peaceful night in the Great Plains. Passengers have a unique way of having food delivered to their seats (think Rube Goldberg). Some children play with dice near the doors, while a young married couple sit on the roof and watch the night sky to count the stars. A conductor tries hard not to fall asleep and lose his job. A man's Dachshund puppy causes a bit of trouble with an annoyed old fiddler who is desperately trying to sleep.

-Third Movement
The journey through the Rocky Mountains is a bit more festive than usual. The Dachshund puppy mocks the other dogs, which results in a chase through the railcars. Meanwhile, the old fiddler has an opportunity to let the passengers dance by playing a traditional folk song.

-Fourth Movement
The train is about to be attacked by a gang of outlaws coming down a mountainside with their horses. The passengers and conductors try to defend themselves against the unwanted intruders, using luggage, instruments, and dice as weapons. In the end, everyone on the train manages to ward off the outlaws.

-Fifth Movement
Everyone is relieved as they leave the Rocky Mountains. They are especially thankful when they finally reach their destination: San Francisco. As soon as the train reaches the station, everyone leaves unscathed, satisfied, and destined to start a new life on the West Coast.

This is Christian Thielemann conducting the Vienna Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=w53sagJ4FbQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Some people may not like Philip Glass because of his music being too repetitive, but I personally enjoy the simplicity and meditative feeling that comes with it. This is his _Violin Concerto_, and it has that modern metropolitan feel. Imagine a pack of pigeons making their way through Manhattan, swooping past skyscrapers that stand in their way.

This is Brad Lubman conducting the Hague Residentie Orchestra. Karen Gomyo is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJW6T6WVn08_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Whenever I listen to Leos Janacek's wild and vivacious _Glagolitic Mass_, I imagine a futuristic metropolitan area with towering skyscrapers and flying automobiles. This music sounds good for a Science Fiction film (almost).

This is Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=082aizXKKOI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If there's one recording of Gustav Holst's _The Planets_ that I would choose as the true winner, it would have to be the one with Andre Previn conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. It's a dazzling performance from Mercury to Neptune. Woodwinds and brass are the major highlights, as well as Previn's direct but ingenious conducting. I especially admire his rendition of Saturn and Uranus.

_http://www.amazon.com/Holst-Planets-Previn/dp/B000003CU0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_Russian Easter Festival Overture_ by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov is one of my absolute favorites. It's colorful and appropriately exotic. It has the right flavor for an Eastern European holiday.

This is Zubin Mehta conducting the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXR0tloMmoo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I truly think 80% of those who have heard of Paul Dukas's _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ watched Disney's _Fantasia_ when they were kids. I'm not ashamed to admit that I'm one of them. That movie really is a work of art.

This is Michail Jurowski conducting the Moscow City Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4yH4B9deok_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Contrary to popular belief, Franz Schubert didn't finish his _Symphony No. 8_ because he passed away before he could ever complete it. Most historians believe that he was so distracted with another composition that he lost interest with this symphony. Sometimes I wonder how it would sound if the composer added just two more movements.

This is Lorin Maazel conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpB0ycNiK4k_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

There are so many renditions of Giuseppe Verdi's _Requiem_ that it really hard to choose. Ultimately, there's a live performance that could be worthwhile.

This is Claudio Abbado conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j1e7x1H-m4_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Eric S. Kim said:


> _Russian Easter Festival Overture_ by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov is one of my absolute favorites. It's colorful and appropriately exotic. It has the right flavor for an Eastern European holiday.
> 
> This is Zubin Mehta conducting the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> _www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXR0tloMmoo_


I listened to my parents' LP with this a _lot_ when I was growing up.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

That trumpet fanfare thingy near the beginning and end of "2001: A Space Odyssey" is just part of a glorious tone poem by Richard Strauss, "Also Sprach Zarathustra."


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Some people may believe that Igor Stravinsky's _Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ is strange and outrageous, but one can't deny that the composer was really trying something new at the time.

This is Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHrKbc_gs-4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's a noteworthy composition from an American composer, Alan Hovhaness. It's called the _"Mysterious Mountain" Symphony_.

This is Gerard Schwarz conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufbOIe1GuhI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

John Tavener's _Funeral Canticle_ can be heard in the Terrence Malick film, _The Tree of Life_. It's a beautiful 25-minute choral composition that can be quite a tearjerker.

This is Paul Goodwin conducting the Academy of Ancient Music.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcL4J0pzlAg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Modest Mussorgsky's _A Night on Bald Mountain_ is eerie, yet forebodingly animated. It will always be known as the Fantasia segment where Chernobog brings all of his sinister servants to life from midnight to dawn.

This is Daniel Nazareth conducting the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5pnoSgIuVo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm feeling a little more religious than usual, so I decided to pick Morten Lauridsen's _O Magnum Mysterium_, a short choral composition from the late twentieth century, for today.

This is performed by the Nordic Chamber Choir.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn5ken3RJBo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

"Nimrod," the 4-minute sequence from _Enigma Variations_, is Sir Edward Elgar's most famous work. And it deserves its rightful recognition, since the music is downright optimistic.

This is Giuseppe Sinopoli conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6ZUbh9fQ1A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Claude Debussy's _Nocturnes for Orchestra_, filled to the brim with colorful impressionistic melodies, works almost perfectly for me whenever I'm brainstorming/writing a Science Fiction story. Just like Janacek's _Glagolitic Mass_, this music reminds me of a futuristic metropolitan district that features towering skyscrapers and teenage mercenaries. I enjoy _Nocturnes_ a whole lot.

This is Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Cleveland Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=obv33I2Kf10_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Antonin Dvorak's _Cello Concerto_ sounds almost "pastoral" in sound. This could be considered background music while driving across the countryside, taking a route through the mountains in the wintertime, or taking the highway situated right alongside the beach.

This is Paavo Jarvi conducting the Orchestre de Paris. Gautier Capucon is the cellist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVKb3DwPFA8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

When listening to the complete version of Igor Stravinsky's _The Firebird_, I imagine two different scenarios in my head.

Imagine a medieval fantasy setting, where a young villager is searching for a giant dragon in the forest. He is destined to end her life because of the village's request, but seeing as how she is also a mother, he has second thoughts. He discovers her offspring: three little dragons that quickly grow fond of him and seeing him as a "big brother." The bond between human and dragon grows even stronger when a group of hunters are set to take down the dragon and her children. It's up to the young warrior to stop them from exterminating the entire reptilian family.

When I'm in the mood for a more Sci-Fi setting, I can imagine a metropolitan district stuck in a post-apocalyptic environment. A group of mercenaries working for a tyrannical government overseas are searching for a giant robot that possesses a power cell capable of enhancing military technology. They accidentally stop its temporary slumber, and they are about to duke it out on the street. But it doesn't happen becomes this robot is "different" from all the rest. And thus begins a lasting friendship between the robot and the mercenaries.

This is Pierre Boulez conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlCzpkpQ3qs_

For information on the original ballet from Stravinsky, click here:
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Firebird_


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this classical music.  I like to relax to classic music, and attend live performances. Our Symphony Orchestra is doing a few free neighborhood concerts that I'm delighted to attend. Thanks again for the boost to my day.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

msdanielle28 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this classical music.  I like to relax to classic music, and attend live performances. Our Symphony Orchestra is doing a few free neighborhood concerts that I'm delighted to attend. Thanks again for the boost to my day.


You're welcome


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is truly the _Fanfare for the Common Man_. This is Aaron Copland's most famous work, which can be heard on various TV commercials (especially anything that's about the military of the American heartland). This would be one of the greatest alarm clocks ever heard.

This is Enrique Batiz conducting the Mexico City Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM3ETcRT9jo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

As the title suggests, Ralph Vaughan Williams's fifteen-minute piece is all about a _Lark Ascending_. The solo violin symbolizes the bird soaring above the English countryside. The violin is accompanied by the soft and benevolent sounds from the orchestra. It's a really beautiful composition, one that might help relieve stress.

This is Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Iona Brown is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbFi85piaEg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Hector Berlioz's _Requiem_ is one of the longest and grandest choral compositions ever created. It's almost equal to Verdi's own _Requiem_. It incredibly divine with some complicated melodies and breathtaking orchestral power.

This is Leonard Slatkin conducting the Orchestre National de Lyon.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZfDbANFL88_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If you're in the mood for some Spanish classical music, _Spanish Rhapsody_ by Isaac Albeniz would be a good choice.

This is Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos conducting the London Philharmonic. Alicia de Larrocha is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EHBIMnoc8c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Mily Balakirev isn't as famous as other Russian composers, like Tchaikovsky and Rimsky-Korsakov. His music is very exotic and sometimes very colorful. _Tamara_ is a tone poem that lasts twenty minutes, and it has that typical Russian flair that's almost as equal as Rimsky-Korsakov and Rachmaninov.

This is Vassily Sinaisky conducting the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcEirmTf0_0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_Kol Nidrei_, a piece for cello and orchestra composed by Max Bruch, is sometimes sad but other times enchanting.

This is James Levine conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Matt Haimowitz is the cellist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk0byYyX98o_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Remember the grand intro from _2001: A Space Odyssey_? Well, now you get a chance to hear Richard Strauss's _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ in full. It's about thirty minutes long.

This is Mariss Jansons conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohd5Bis_4Wk_

For information on Strauss's Zarathustra, click here:
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Also_sprach_Zarathustra_(Strauss)_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Even if it is sung in Hungarian, Zoltan Kodaly's _Psalmus Hungaricus_ gives me so much inspiration when writing/brainstorming Russian Fantasy.

This is Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=zna0u3YEH-o_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's a light and fun piece for you to enjoy. This is Camille Saint-Saens's _Carnival of the Animals_, and it features the short but almost pragmatic sounds of lions, elephants, kangaroos, cuckoo birds, and more.

This is Andrea Licata conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Vivian Troon and Roderick Elms are the pianists.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LOFhsksAYw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's another _Requiem_, and this time it's from another French composer: Gabriel Faure.

This is Philippe Herreweghe conducting the Orchestre de Champs Elysees and La Chapelle Royale.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnShN9XlhOA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Let's check out Beethoven's _Symphony No. 1_ for today. This one is simpler and lighter than his _Fifth_, _Sixth_, and _Ninth_. It has that vivacious Mozart-like feel to it.

This is Frans Bruggen conducting the Orchestra of the 18th Century.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJFT83qSUAc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_Somerset Rhapsody_, a short piece by Gustav Holst, sounds like a swashbuckler's anthem. It has that divine British flair that is suitable for such memorable melodies.

This is Richard Hickox conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw3vNgXFthg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is an exquisite live performance of Tchaikovsky's _Violin Concerto_.

This is Vasily Petrenko conducting the French Radio Philharmonic. Julia Fischer is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovFPKu00cCc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's another great concerto from a classical composer. This time, it's the _Piano Concerto_ by Edvard Grieg.

This is Mariss Jansons conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Leif Ove Andsnes is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD1lFO6dLPo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

The first half of Gustav Holst's _Two Songs without Words_ is all about the beautiful British countryside. The second half is a marching song, appropriate for royalty, I think.

This is Richard Hickox conducting the City of London Sinfonia.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgsP_Nsy2ao_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Usually, I don't imagine ocean waves and stormy waters when listening to Claude Debussy's _La Mer_. In my head, I imagine factory mechanics in a Sci-Fi family film. Mechanical arms are building technologically-advanced automobiles before moving on to colossal supercomputers, where artificial intelligence will reign.

This is Charles Dutoit conducting the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2ywJierXC0_
----------------------------------------------
CD is available on Amazon. It also features Debussy's Nocturnes for Orchestra and Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun.

_www.amazon.com/Debussy-Mer-Claude/dp/B00002MXMY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's yet another _Requiem_, and this time it's by Maurice Durufle. It's a straight-up classic from the 20th Century. Its heavenly sound is its main strength. I have to admit, it helps me imagine sunrises and sunsets either on the beach or in a Sci-Fi metropolitan setting.

This is Michel Plasson conducting the Toulouse Capitole Orchestra and the Orfeon Donostiarra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpFTjivpMwc_
----------------------------------------------
CD is available on Amazon
_www.amazon.com/Durufle-Requiem-Mass-Con-Jubilo-Plasson/dp/B000031X3K_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Let's enter the world of Richard Strauss, where we get to hear his _Don Juan_ in its entirety.

This is Sir Andrew Davis conducting the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzoBTD-D2zM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

You might want to grab a seat and choose a very comfy book to read, because J.S. Bach's Complete _Orchestral Suites_ can set the perfect mood for a little leisure time.

This is Masaaki Suzuki conducting the Bach Collegium Japan.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A-TNYT_1LM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Ottorino Respighi's _Church Windows_ sounds like it belongs in a Hollywood action film (or a Pixar/DreamWorks film). Half of it is high-octane, while the other half is lavishly exotic. This is supreme 20th Century classical music right here.

This is Jesus Lopez-Cobos conducting the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEWDuwojzlE_
----------------------------------------------
If you're interested in buying it, there is a CD recording with Geoffrey Simon conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra, and I do feel that this performance is much better than the one above.

_www.amazon.com/Respighi-Church-Windows-Brazilian-Impressions/dp/B000000AC5_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is a lovely and mystical piece from Finland: it's Jean Sibelius's _Violin Concerto_.

This is Daniel Barenboim conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Maxim Vengerov is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsbrRAgv1b4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Antonin Dvorak has produced many astonishing works. I definitely think his _Serenade for Strings_ is one of them.

This is Daniel Barenboim conducting the English Chamber Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OmMLVEhN24_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is a simpler composition from Mozart: the _Oboe Quartet_. Yes, there are only four players, but the music is worth it.

This is performed by the Swiss Chamber Soloists.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIjueqYug6E_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Another _Requiem_ for today, and this time it's composed by Antonin Dvorak (the one who created the _"New World" Symphony_).

This is Jaromír M. Krygel conducting the Moravian Philharmonic Orchestra and Slovak Philharmonic Choir.

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqoXSbSn8OA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

From Monday to Friday, all five _Piano Concertos_ from Beethoven will be uploaded consecutively. And we start with #1.

This is Eugen Jochum conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. Maurizio Pollini is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkgjY76CnCE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is Beethoven's _Piano Concerto No. 2_.

This is Claudio Abbado conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Mikhail Pletnev is the pianist.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OFj2eICWqQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is Beethoven's _Piano Concerto No. 3_.

This is Mariss Jansons conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. Mitsuko Uchida is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlCGX4_3C3M_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is Beethoven's _Piano Concerto No. 4_.

This is Daniel Barenboim (as both conductor and pianist) with the Staatskapelle Berlin.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqyusM6sogM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

And now, here is Beethoven's final _Piano Concerto_: the Fifth.

This is Andrew Parrott conducting the Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra. Ronald Brautigam is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOhCCaX8lV4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

One of Igor Stravinsky's most famous choral compositions is _Symphony of Psalms_: it is twenty minutes of mystical beauty.

This is Lukas Foss conducting the Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra and the Wisconsin Conservatory Symphony Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUGyAtcEFy8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

For today, we have Benjamin Britten's _War Requiem_, which is a dark reminder of wars from the last century.

This is Ilan Volkov conducting the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, National Youth Choir of Scotland, and Paragon Ensemble.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=29rMw-_SzLM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Alexander Glazunov's _Stenka Razin_ starts off with a familiar tune from "Song of the Volga Boatman" and continues with some pure Slavic colors.

This is Evgeny Svetlanov conducting the USSR State Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=w80ovKLIsMU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Get ready for some more chamber music: it's Beethoven's _String Quartet No. 1_.

This is performed by the Tokyo String Quartet.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7kzpiTMlhg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Igor Stravinsky's _Violin Concerto_ is quite a strange one. It has all the modern touches that make this a quintessential work of the twentieth century.

This is Andres Orozco-Estrada conducting the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra. Patricia Kopatchinskaja is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn6K53W_Nu0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

It's another English masterpiece from Gustav Holst: _Hammersmith_.

This is Richard Hickox conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.

First Movement: _www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOyppfE_jyM_
Second Movement: _www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd4wCEge0gk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

You may have heard _Fantasia on Greensleeves_ by Ralph Vaughan Williams when you were a kid. It's been used in many cartoons, TV commercials, and even certain comedy sketches.

This is Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKb3bZQIXD0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Gerald Finzi's _A Severn Rhapsody_ is short, simple, and almost reminiscent of the British countryside at sunset.

This is Howard Griffiths conducting the Northern Sinfonia.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Tf9QWnNbHQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_A German Requiem_ by Johannes Brahms isn't meant to mourn the dead by all the usual requiems. It is meant to comfort the living, and that's why it sounds a bit more "cheerful" than the rest.

This is Herbert Blomstedt conducting the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Peter Mattei and Camilla Tilling are the soloists.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJelOS-fjrY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_Scheherazade_ by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov is one of the definitive examples of classic Russian classical music.

This is Claus Peter Flor conducting the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0R439gPhEE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Dmitri Shostakovich's _Violin Concerto No. 1_ can be quite strange at times, though still a captivating experience. You will see why when you press play.

This is Paavo Jarvi conducting the Orchestre de Paris. Vadim Repin is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9AJuJAs4Z4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

And now, here's Dmitri Shostakovich's _Violin Concerto No. 2_.

This is Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Sayaka Shoji is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw6OO7hZB5c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_Concerto for Orchestra_ by Bela Bartok can be quite intriguing as a study on orchestral complexities.

This is Nicholas Pasquet conducting the Weimar Orchestra of the University of Music.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=C68SkzGb6Ww_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Let's enjoy the eve of Halloween with Mozart's _(Great) Mass in C minor_.

This is Philippe Herreweghe conducting the Orchestre des Champs-Elysees, the Collegium Vocale Gent, and the La Chapelle Royale.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwn3BAItOQA_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sorry if this is a re-post, but some more great Halloween music is the final 2 movements of Berlioz's "Symphonie Fanstastique":


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

It seems like Penderecki's _St. Luke's Passion_ is perfect for Halloween: it's tense, complex, and absolutely terrifying.

This is Antoni Wit conducting the Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkqydMUOoEs_

WARNING: Music has a few jump scares


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Sergei Rachmaninov's _Vespers_ is appropriate for this day of rest.

This is Yevhen Savchuk conducting the National Academic Choir of Ukraine.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7G_0Hp-t6k_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Starting today, we spend six consecutive days listening to Tchaikovsky's six symphonies. And we start with _Symphony 1_, aka _Winter Daydreams_.

This is Bernard Haitink conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dop_dPIgeI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Now, here is Tchaikovsky's _Symphony 2_, aka _Little Russia_.

This is Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8vSQ240eJg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Now, here is Tchaikovsky's _Symphony 3_.

This is Mariss Jansons conducting the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGH1oGAZNhQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Now, here is Tchaikovsky's _Symphony 4_.

This is Claudio Abbado conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxvTGgoStcY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Now, here is Tchaikovsky's _Symphony 5_.

This is Lorin Maazel conducting the Cleveland Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=336xmVMj_uE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Now, here is Tchaikovsky's last symphony, the _Sixth_ aka the famous _Pathetique_.

This is Yuri Temirkanov conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZmLx4w2VHo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If you're in the mood for some spiritual music, check out Bach's _Mass in B minor_.

This is Philippe Herreweghe conducting the Collegium Vocale Ghent and La Chapelle Royale.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY1w3EhXqwo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

A viola is Hector Berlioz's best friend. You can hear why in _Harold in Italy_.

This is Sir Colin Davis conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra. Yehudi Menuhin is the violist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWzyz0nnak0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I think Gilbert & Sullivan's "I am the Very Model of a Modern Major-General" is about a modern major-general. 

This is performed by Andrew Shore with the English National Opera.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs3dPaz9nAo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If you're in the mood for some Spanish music, here's _Nights in the Gardens of Spain_ by Manuel de Falla.

This is Sergiu Comissiona conducting the Suisse Romande Orchestra. Alicia de Larrocha is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIenFNUUNfI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_Violin Concerto_ by Johannes Brahms is one of the most popular concertos ever written, and this live performance just proves its validity.

This is Bernard Haitink conducting the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Janine Jansen is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ1xKctJpQM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If you love Stravinsky's _Firebird_, then you'll definitely love his _Petrushka_.

This is Andris Nelsons conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=esD90diWZds_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Today is the day for English choral music, and I have chosen Ralph Vaughan Williams' _Toward the Unknown Region_.

This is David Hill conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Winchester Cathedral Choir, and Waynflete Singers.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mViGI5DSSkk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Sergei Rachmaninov's _The Bells_ is based on a poem by Edgar Allan Poe, and it's quite riveting.

This is Neeme Jarvi conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra and Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_U8nENg63w_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is another _Violin Concerto_, this time by Alexander Glazunov.

This is Yakov Kreizberg conducting the Russian National Orchestra. Julia Fischer is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCN2yxkJGpw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If you want more music from J.S. Bach, here it is. This is his complete _Brandenburg Concertos_.

This is performed by the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCPM8DEsvmc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

It's the world-famous _Piano Concerto No. 1_ by Tchaikovsky!

This is Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra. Mikhail Pletnev is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR2oD_SPYKY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

More chamber music is on the way, and this time it's _Cello Sonata No. 1_ by Johannes Brahms.

Jacqueline du Pre is the cellist, and Daniel Barenboim is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XiYrzsgWto_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

And here, we have Brahms's _Cello Sonata No. 2_.

Mario Brunello is the cellist, and Andrea Lucchesini is the pianist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQqs8hsuOyo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Sir Edward Elgar's _Cello Concerto_ is sometimes hard to get right, but I'm sure this recording is one of the few that has succeeded.

This is Giuseppe Sinopoli conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra. Mischa Maisky is the cellist.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kml5uMdEMuI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

It's the story of _Don Quixote_, as told through music by Richard Strauss.

This is David Zinman conducting the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BAB9eodo5E_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Beethoven's _Violin Concerto_ has become one of my favorites from the composer. He can sure make the violin come alive.

This is Valery Gergiev conducting the Kirov Orchestra. Vadim Repin is the soloist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJw4M6I-4CU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Tchaikovsky's stunning _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_ is one for the spiritual crowd.

This is Valery Polyansky conducting the Choir of the USSR Ministry of Culture.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNXyxQVJCGs_


----------



## missypyxi (Jan 23, 2015)

Fabulous thread! Thank you so much.  Bookmarking.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I think everybody should take a little time out from their Black Friday shopping and enjoy Beethoven's _Mass in C Major_.

This is Sir Colin Davis conducting the London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g-OlM169mo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

missypyxi said:


> Fabulous thread! Thank you so much. Bookmarking.


You're welcome


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's another Mass that Beethoven wrote. It's called _Missa Solemnis_.

This is Christian Thielemann conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden and the Dresden State Opera Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePyGBr7eEmI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Today, we have another gold standard. It's Handel's _Messiah_. I have to admit, however, that I find the world-famous "Hallelujah" sequence very overrated since it's been used in so many comedy films, TV shows, and commercials. I really can't take it seriously. But I do believe the rest of the composition is really top-notch.

This is William Christie conducting the Les Arts Florissants.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUcUmzXvxuQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Most of Ottorino Respighi's music sounds as if they belong in blockbuster summer movies with lots of action and adventure. _Pines of Rome_ would be appropriate if it were used in a Pixar or DreamWorks film, either in science-fiction or medieval fantasy.

This is Charles Dutoit conducting the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Eea2cXkd6c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Like the previous Rome composition, Respighi's _Roman Festivals_ sounds like it belongs in a fantasy or sci-fi film that's made by Pixar/DreamWorks. It's loud, frantic, and wildly colorful.

This is Enrique Batiz conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_gItTGNsVw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is the final installment of Respighi's Roman Trilogy, entitled _Fountains of Rome_. Though it's not as bombastic as Festivals, the music is still wildly colorful.

This is Charles Dutoit conducting the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er1Kmj34474_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is some more obscure stuff. Gustav Holst, creator of _The Planets_, really wanted his choral classic, _The Cloud Messenger_, to be successful. Unfortunately, it didn't sit well with critics and audiences at the time. But now, it has gained a little more recognition and a little more positive reception.

This is Richard Hickox conducting the London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC0-DkvSxyU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I know that Easter was a long time ago, but J.S. Bach's _Easter Oratorio_ is almost irresistible.

This is Ton Koopman conducting the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=az7WSBW8WeY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

From Monday to Friday, it's Mendelssohn Week! We have five symphonies to look forward to. This is his _First_.

This is Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKgznfXCmbg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

[size=12pt]Next up is Mendelssohn's _Symphony No. 2_, entitled "Hymn of Praise."

This is Riccardo Chailly conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkanCwNfssw_[/size]


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Next up is Mendelssohn's _Symphony 3_.

This is Hans Bruggen conducting the Orchestra of the 18th Century.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDov8nwtmn8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Next up is Mendelssohn's _Symphony No. 4_.

This is Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducting the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KbDLgNP1T4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

And here is Mendelssohn's final symphony, the _Fifth_. Entitled "Reformation," it is my absolute favorite symphony from the composer.

This is John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEYWSBZ1C7w_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

More chamber music for today: Johannes Brahms' _Clarinet Sonata No. 1_. It's something that you would envision on a rainy day in the countryside.

This is performed by Francois Benda (clarinet) and Rolf-Dieter Arens (piano).

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jycLSZpz9uU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

"Behold, the sea itself!"

Ralph Vaughan Williams' _A Sea Symphony_ is an hour-long masterpiece, and possibly one of the most popular works in the early twentieth century. I'd say that it deserves its long-lasting status as a powerful and outstanding choral composition.

This is Sakari Oramo conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra, and Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qw-3jdtfro_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I think this is about the time we take a look at some epic fails in classical music. This video is all about embarrassing and hilarious moments during live concerts. NOTE: The first clip in the video is intentionally bad. The performance is by the Portsmouth Sinfonia, an orchestra where the players play instruments that they are unfamiliar with.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPA31kvEUyY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here are some MORE epic fails in classical music.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XfR6jQvvs4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Mozart's _Piano Quartet No. 1_ is simple, yet enchanting.

This is performed by Bruno Giuranna and the Beaux Arts Trio.

First Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro90ZJze2wY_
Second Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCFtTl-vtBI_
Third Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=np6XhdepnpU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Now, we have Mozart's _Piano Quartet No. 2_.

This is also performed by Bruno Giuranna and the Beaux Arts Trio.

First Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=50KYdl8uz-4_
Second Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa-9hPUyvAY_
Third Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrjioB2BTIY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Sergei Rachmaninov's _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_ is one hour of amazing Russian choral music.

This is Vladimir Minin conducting the Moscow Chamber Choir.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdHG6hY29H0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

What we need is a little _Lullaby_, and it looks like George Gershwin is here to step it up.

This is Daniel Spalding conducting the Philadelphia Virtuosi.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xZ4lGEYqLU


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Christmas isn't just for opening presents (obviously), so here is J.S. Bach's _St. Matthew Passion_ for the more religious folk around the world.

This is Philippe Herreweghe conducting the Collegium Vocale Ghent.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm1os4VzTgA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Yesterday, it was _Matthew Passion_. Now it's J.S. Bach's _St. John Passion_.

This is Philippe Herreweghe conducting the Collegium Vocale Ghent.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=z410ySQquYU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't just leave out J.S. Bach's _Christmas Oratorio_ at a time like this!

This is Harry Christophers conducting The Sixteen.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP_gTGqWbWo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Modest Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_ is something that I listen to every holiday season. The finale (entitled "The Great Gate of Kiev") is what really gets me pumped up.

This is Jean-Claude Casadesus conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsvpFU7KY7E_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

And now, on Christmas Eve, Morten Lauridsen's _Lux Aeterna_ seems like the perfect music for such a special holiday. This is vintage American choral music.

This is Paul Salamunovich conducting the Los Angeles Master Chorale and Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmCBWGDXLf0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

What better way to spend the weekend than to listen to Tchaikovsky's world-famous _1812 Overture_

This is Adrian Leaper conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=il1CSl55VaE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Sir Edward Elgar's _Violin Concerto_ could be one of the most beautiful concertos ever written, but you'll have to hear it for yourself to make that opinion.

This is Elvind Gullberg Jensen conducting the WDR (West German Radio) Symphony Orchestra. James Ehnes is the violinist.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OUCeuYKfOs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

In order to be fully anticipated for the New Year, Beethoven's _Symphony No. 9_ could brighten things up just a little more.

This is Gunter Wand conducting the NDR (North German Radio) Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz8P8D8MdNU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Richard Strauss's eleven-minute-long _Festival Prelude_ is yet another good way to anticipate the New Year.

This is Jiri Belohlavek conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRf-_Ageks4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Sergei Prokofiev's cantata entitled _Alexander Nevsky_ is sometimes dark, sometimes foreboding, and entirely mystical.

This is Neeme Jarvi conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra and Chorus.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1k-D1EoAb8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Let's listen to all of Beethoven's nine symphonies, shall we?

We start with his _First_, which is simpler and lighter than the later ones.

This is Paavo Jarvi conducting the German Chamber Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C3eAbYFTHo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Christian Thielemann conducting Beethoven's _Symphony No. 2_, with the Vienna Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNsIe5AeEwI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Myung-Whun Chung conducting Beethoven's _Symphony No. 3_ (Eroica), with the Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNjCCEiCdzc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Carlos Kleiber conducting Beethoven's _Symphony No. 4_, with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=coMpN-7e3Tk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Gustavo Dudamel conducting Beethoven's ever-loving _Symphony No. 5_, with the Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGnBrabqdP4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Bernard Haitink conducting Beethoven's _Symphony No. 6_ (Pastoral), with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7qOQVo3eLo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Christian Thielemann conducting Beethoven's _Symphony No. 7_, with the Vienna Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipquW6tmQ7Q_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Zubin Mehta conducting Beethoven's _Symphony No. 8_, with the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEL6z9Qir8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

And finally, this is Riccardo Muti conducting Beethoven's _Symphony No. 9_, with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.
_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOjHhS5MtvA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

With Beethoven out of the way, we now have Johannes Brahms's four symphonies for this week. We start with his _First_.

This is Franz Welser-Most conducting the Cleveland Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRUGynwHIYw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Kurt Masur conducting Brahms's _Symphony No. 2_, with the Gewandhaus Orchestra Leipzig.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSii-jC6-Uo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Christian Thielemann conducting Brahms's _Symphony No. 3_, with the Staatskapelle Dresden.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVQPhG5omRY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

And this is Carlos Kleiber conducting Brahms's _Symphony No. 4_, with the Vienna Philharmonic.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxB5vkZy7nM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's Tchaikovsky's world-famous _Romeo and Juliet Overture_. This is Claudio Abbado conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5nZvS63q1Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

If you're in the mood for some enchanting piano concertos, Camille Saint-Saens's _Piano Concerto No. 1_ is a good one for you. This is Andre Previn conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Jean-Philippe Collard is the pianist.

First Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyzrA3nSFec_
Second Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGLjidsaIjc_
Third Movement = _www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVpu1YEdk5k_


----------

